# Freshly seeded lawn with new weeds



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

I planted Monaco bermuda over 10k sqft of my front lawn. With all the irrigation, I'm getting some strange thing growing:



At first I started freaking out that it was KR bluestem which was the reason I had to kill my lawn in the first place. But if I yank them up, they are growing from a small round seed with a hard shell that in some cases is over an inch in the ground (there is a piece of bermuda on the far right):







The seed has me confused as I have not seen anything like that on any other weed or grass around here.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@sam36 looks like the beginning of a crabgrass farm. It typically happens with bermuda seeding. Look through some of the renovation threads to see how others have attempted to combat it.


----------



## GrassDad (Sep 18, 2019)

It looks like it is growing out of rabbit poo. Is that possible??


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @sam36 looks like the beginning of a crabgrass farm. It typically happens with bermuda seeding. Look through some of the renovation threads to see how others have attempted to combat it.


Looking around on google, seems crabgrass seeds look pretty similar to bermuda seeds (or "grass" seed in general). Not sure if that is what I am seeing here. These seeds are rather large and round.



GrassDad said:


> It looks like it is growing out of rabbit poo. Is that possible??


Are you saying my soil is s*** (I agree) or just noticing the earthworm casings? lol


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@sam36 it might not be crabgrass, but the seedlings do have the same appearance. If you want to know for sure, you would have to let one of the plants mature.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @sam36 it might not be crabgrass, but the seedlings do have the same appearance. If you want to know for sure, you would have to let one of the plants mature.


Mature they will. I don't plan on really spraying until another month or two. I'll certainly post more pics before then.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

The seeds look like sorghum:



The weird thing is I haven't seen this growing anywhere else on my property. So far it is only growing on the areas that were killed off by roundup and tilled with the tractor. The neighbors used to plant sorghum but that was 10+ years ago...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

sam36 said:


> The seeds look like sorghum:
> 
> 
> 
> The weird thing is I haven't seen this growing anywhere else on my property. So far it is only growing on the areas that were killed off by roundup and tilled with the tractor. The neighbors used to plant sorghum but that was 10+ years ago...


Could be that by tilling the soil, you brought the old sorghum seeds to the soil surface.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm getting some seed heads now. They obviously produce nice little round seeds that birds would love. I'm finding this stuff popping up in other areas now too. I swear I've never seen this stuff before and I've lived here for years.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

Another seed head picture. Certainly not orchard grass? Anyway, spayed with quinclorac. We'll see what happens.


----------

